# betta in community tank



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a betta that i keep in a medium sized refugium in a 46 gallon tank. Recently, it seems that hes been restless and the refugium maybe too small or boring for him so he jumped the sides and is now in the main tank. This has happened a cople of times in the past couple of days so i was wondeirng if it would be safe to just leave him in the main tank? I have danios, tetras, 1 sae, and 1 sunset molly. I'm afraid the fast sqimming danios may stress him too much? He also spends a good amount of him time hiding and doesnt come up to the tank for feeding time so he hasnt eaten in a day or so being in the main tank. Should i just net him and put him back in the refugium? I cannot get a seperate tank as i have space limitations. I do have a 1.5 gallon set up as a plant refugium but thats way to small for him i think... Moreover its not heated. Anyhow, anyone ahve any advice they can give me?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You should try using the 1.5 and getting it heated!!! He will love it!!! :]


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I dont know what a refugium is but I think how would be fine in it if you got it heated. If you really want to you can try putting him in the tank and just keep a very close eye on him for a while and see if he bothers any of the fish and make the decision then.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Ion!!!! HAVENT TALKED TO YOU IN FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But I agree if you cant get the 1.5 gallon set up!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think the 1.5 would be fine actually. If it keeps him from stressing from the other fish, then it's much better over all anyway! 
Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If he's hiding and not eating, he may not be happy in the main tank.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

oh really? i always felt like the 1.5 was too small.. the 1.5 is already set up and cycled cuz it has javamoss in it. I have a mini heater so ill just plug it in and use that then... a refugium is a mini tank inside another tank. Its roughly about 1 gallon in size but it has holes, and a pump in it so it keeps the water inside fresh and the main filter handles the water that gets pumped out. I used to use it to help acclimate new fish so they dont get chased by the rest of my fish in the main tank. The betta used to live in that 1.5 until i realized it was too small and the mini heater added 5 degrees to the tank regardless of how warm it was already so temprature was hard to control so i moved him out. I guess it might be the ebst for him in the long run.. o well. When i get enough money and find some space maybe ill invest in an eclipse 5 and move him. Thanks guys, now i feel better about putting him into the small tank.


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

Just make sure to see if he is stressed, if he won't eat that is a sign of stress, but just keep an eye on him and he should be alright.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

well i was thinking that hes not eating in teh 46 gallon cuz the tank is huge and hes not used to the main tank. Will he perk up in a couple of days or should i move him anyway? im heating up the small tank now, but i would prefer to not have to make him live in a box if he can be ok in a larger place...


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would give give it a few days and see if he starts to like his bigger tank. Anything new can make a fish nervous for a while. It does not sound like you have any fish in there that could hurt him and he will not die going a few days without food.
My girl bettas make full use of the 65 gal they are in, they really love it.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

ok, ill keep the small tank heated in case i need to move him over. Would the danio's high speed movement be stressful? Also i have 3 long finned danios, would those entice the betta to attack?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

He is probably use to seeing the danios dart around. I would keep a close eye on him. Once he starts to feel more comfortable he may or may not start picking at the danios fins. They may be quick enough to avoid him.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

ok Thanks.


----------

